# Ant Compilerfehler bei Java2D-Funktionen



## Haibaer76 (7. Nov 2011)

Hallo,

ich habe hier ein Problem, dass Ant sich weigert, mir ein Java-Projekt zu kompilieren. In Eclipse und Netbeans kompiliert das Ganze ohne Schwierigkeiten; wenn ich das Ganze jedoch mittels Ant kompilieren will, dann stoesst sich der Compiler an folgender Zeile:


```
public static AffineTransform getIsometricInstance(
			double minX, double minY,
			double dW, double dH,
			double rot, boolean refX, boolean refY)
	{
		int rotQ = TransformationUtil.rotationQuadrants(rot);
		AffineTransform isoT = AffineTransform.getQuadrantRotateInstance(rotQ, minX, minY);
		isoT.translate(correction[rotQ][0]*-dW, correction[rotQ][1]*-dH);

		if (refX) {
			isoT.concatenate(TransformationUtil.getReflectAtXInstance(minY));
			isoT.translate(0, -dH);
		}

		if (refY) {
			isoT.concatenate(TransformationUtil.getReflectAtYInstance(minX));
			isoT.translate(-dW, 0);
		}

		isoT.translate(minX, minY);
		return isoT;
	}
```

Die Fehlermeldung von Ant lautet:


```
The method getQuadrantRotateInstance(int, double, double) is undefined for the type AffineTransform
```

In der Classpath-Section meines Ant-Skripts habe ich schon (unter anderem) die Zeilen:

```
<property name='jre-lib' value='/usr/java/latest/jre/lib/rt.jar'/>
```

sowie

```
<path id='classpath.base'>
	<pathelement location="${src-dir}"/>
	<pathelement location="${jre-lib}"/>
...
</path>
```

Ohne diesem expliziten Hinzufuegen der rt.jar hab ich sogar noch mehr Fehlermeldungen. Aber wie krieg ich noch diese AffineTransform mit da hinein? Muss ich noch eine zusaetzliche Library mit einbinden?


----------



## maki (7. Nov 2011)

Du musst schon dem javac task sagen dass er für source und target mind. Java 1.6 verwenden soll.


----------



## Haibaer76 (7. Nov 2011)

Also erst mal danke fuer Deine schnelle Reaktion. Ja ich weiss, das Forum hier ist eventuell nicht ganz das Richtige; ich hab ein Weilchen gebraucht, um das zu verstehen.

Aber wie genau sage ich Ant, welche Java-Version er nehmen soll?

Ein Setzen der Property build.dir, wie ich es in der Doku gefunden habe, (bzw. ein Setzen des "compile"-Attributs im <javac>-Tag scheint keinerlei Auswirkungen zu haben :-(


----------



## Haibaer76 (7. Nov 2011)

Hallo nochmal,

danke fuer die Hilfe und grosse Entschuldigung fuer die Stoerung. Ich hab jetzt das Problem behoben. Hatte vergessen die JAVA_HOME-Umgebungsvariable zu setzen ...


----------

